# Anyone use a Browning gun safe....



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

..with a golden rod dehumidifier in it? If so, where does the goldenrod power cable get routed out of the safe?

Thnx, desicant bags just aint cutting it.

Also, where can I pick up a goldenrod?


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you can get the rods at Gander Mountain, if you want cash and carry. Otherwise I would recommend buying via internet.

As for the "hole", I am not sure if there is one. My fater-in-law waas just asking me about that the other day (he has a browning safe). I think you have to drill one yourself, but not sure about that.

You say the bags just ain't cuttin it, if you do get a rod I would still use the bags also. Maybe not as many as before but at least half. With you being close to the coast (on it) I wouldn't think you couldn't do enough to keep down humidity.

Do you keep your safe in the house?
I highly recommend you do.

All that I have said is just my $.02, I'm not scientist. I'm just a joe-shmoe.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

I'm not using an electric heater in my Browning safe but there is a threaded hole on top to screw in an eye bolt for lifting. Don't know if it penetrates all the way through. There are also two holes in the bottom. I used those two to Hilti bolt the safe to the floor. Don't know if you could snake a cord through one of those & out the back.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

In most high end fire proof gun safes there are holes pre-drilled at the bottom of the safe for the cord and for bolting it to the floor. I don't know what type of safe you have so it's hard to tell you where to look or if it would have one at all.

If you have a fire proof gun safe, NEVER drill a hole in your safe yourself, lol. Warranty would go to zero instantly.

TH


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Thanks guys. It is a fireproof safe so I'll get behind it and look for any pre-drilled holes. Not sure I want to run an electrical cord out from under a 900 lb safe.


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

Our fireproof safe (not a browning though) doesn't have the whole, you have to have one drilled. Instead I found a moisture absorbing pellet system you pour in a cup and the moisture disolves the pellets and collects in a bowl under the pellets. I think I picked the stuff up at Bed Bath & Beyond... It certainly sucks a lot of moisture out of the air.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Now, there's a thought. Maybe I'll just hang a damp rid bag in there. When it all turns to liquid, replace. Of course, if the bag broke I'd have issues.


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

That's what's nice about the stuff we use, when the tub gets full you just dump the liquid out and refill the pellets on top. No mess and must work from the amount of liquid in the tub. Refill pellets come in a milk carton type container and last a while. I will look up the name of the stuff this weekend when I get to the safe.


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

Looked it up online, it is the Damp Rid Refillable containers.... and I think I picked them up from Bed Bath & Beyond but could be wrong on that...

http://www.damprid.dsiwebbuilder.com/index.asp?cat=173068

http://www.damprid.dsiwebbuilder.com/index.asp?cat=173070


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

I had a 3 pack of the damp rid bags lying around so I'll try those first unless I find an easy hole in the back of the safe.


Thanks


----------



## DKM (Apr 12, 2006)

I bought a Browning Gold Series and the Golden Rod in the late 80's.Never had a problem with either one. Mine has the lift hole in the top and to get the cord thru it, I had to remove the cord's plug and rewire. If yours doesn't have the lift hole, I'd drill a hole in the back, near the top. The sides of mine aren't all that thick, all the weight is in the door,2" square tubing. I took it apart last year,had it blasted,and then repainted inside and out,and added new carpet to match,,,,looks lot better now.


----------



## bwanajcj (Apr 4, 2006)

on my browning gold there is a smal hole on back bottom left that has a plastic plug in it, remove plug and you can run your wires through there.


----------



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a browning safe and mine came with a power outlet inside it. The cord runs through a small factory drilled hole with gasket, it is located on the back of the safe on the bottom left hand corner. I have the golden rod in the safe and it works great with no problems. I also have a set of the lights that are in a long clear rubber covering that runs all the way around the inside of the door and has a pressure switch like your car door where they turn on when you open the safe door and turn off when you close it.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

bwanajcj said:


> on my browning gold there is a smal hole on back bottom left that has a plastic plug in it, remove plug and you can run your wires through there.


Found the same plug. Sweet.


----------

